# Turn PS3 into a laptop



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

This guy is great at taking a game console and turning it into a laptop,he has done every console so far from Sony and Microsoft check out the slim laptop

http://benheck.com/10-01-2009/ps3-slim-laptop

so what do you think.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Ares said:


> This guy is great at taking a game console and turning it into a laptop,he has done every console so far from Sony and Microsoft check out the slim laptop
> 
> http://benheck.com/10-01-2009/ps3-slim-laptop
> 
> so what do you think.


Looks fun.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

How you doing Isiberian seems like I am running into you all over the web. here is his first PS3 laptop.






Enjoy


----------



## ccs86 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is pretty sick! Gotta love some real ingenuity


----------



## WhatHappend (May 25, 2008)

Now that SONY as removed the Other OS feature, calling it a laptop is not as correct. My son would love it to game with in the car on long road trips. I wonder if Sony will sell any LCD screen for the PS3 for car gaming?


----------



## iponk1322 (Jun 14, 2008)

My head dizzy just by looking at ways of making it.
But it must be nice to have a 'portable' game console with HD picture quality.
:T


----------

